# Enjoy the MARCH MADNESS!!



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 17, 2006)

Man this is one of the best times of the year.  The madness and the beginning of the NFL season.  Until your two weeks in and your team is worse than they were last year.  Anyways I am in an office pool and it is awesome.  I won the office pool 2 years ago against 30 people and it got me hooked for life. Also I have loved playing basketball for the last 5 years.   Already so far I picked syracuse to lose to Texas A&M.  12 over a 5.  Gerry Mcnamara is overated boo yaaa. I love MARCH anyone with me????


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2006)

My "Cinderella" team lost in the first round   (AFA). Still proud of 'em. First time they've been to the tourney.  
Dunno who to pull for now,..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Go Gonzaga!


----------

